# Please help spot the primary colors to start



## Atha (Sep 1, 2019)

Hello everyone.
First post.
Start painting with watercolor.

Please help spot the primary colors to start (Winsor & Newton professional grade)
3 hypothesis:

1.
Permanent Rose (502)
Windsor Blue (709)
Windsor Lemon (722)

Alternatives (if out of stock):

Scarlet Lake (603)
French Ultramarine (263)
Winsor Yellow (730)

2.
Permanent Alizarin Crimson (466)
French Ultramarine (263)
Winsor Yellow (730)

Alternatives (if out of stock):

Windsor Lemon (722)
Bismuth Yellow (25)
Permanent Rose (502)

3.
Alternative way choosing Cyan, Magenta e Yellow (instead of Red and Blue).
Permanent Magenta (489)
Alizarin Crimson (4)
Quinacridone Red (3)

Cerulean Blue (137)
Manganese Blue Hue (379)

A Yellow from above

Thank s in advance for your kind help.
Best regards.


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

I hope you have a bottle of aspirin by your side for this one ...


Here is your challenge ... your primary colors are red, blue, and yellow... no matter what the names of them are.



What you have here is a list of primaries ... but some are stain and others are opaque.


If you paint the same picture ... using all the possible charts ... one after another ... you will get very different painterly affects.


Best regards


----------



## Atha (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you very much.
Regards.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

picassolite said:


> Here is your challenge ... your primary colors are red, blue, and yellow... no matter what the names of them are.


The primary colors for printed material are cyan, magenta and yellow. If you substitute blue and red for cyan and magenta the colors you mix will be a bit more muddy.

I'm experimenting right now with just using three colors to mix everything else that I want. These three work fairly well for me:


Quinacridone Rose (Blick)
Phthalo Blue (Blick)
Quinophthalone Yellow (Daniel Smith)

I think these are all stains rather then opaque pigments, so there are some things I can't do with them. As a test, I used one of those Prang 16-color sets to lay down pure colors, then I checked that I could match all of those, including brown and black and I was able to come very close.

Yes, it's nice to have a zillion colors, but it is also interesting to be able to mix whatever color you need.

Other colors that I happen to like painting with include:


Quinacridone Magenta (Winsor & Newton)
Quinacridone Gold (Winsor & Newton)
Gamboge Hue (Grumbacher)
Hooker's Green Deep Hue (Grumbacher)
Antwerp Blue (Winsor & Newton)

I'm an on again/off again painter and haven't done much for several years. Trying to get back going again. Once I succeed at that, I'll post any new paintings that I manage to finish.


----------

